# Windows 8 Developer Preview



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

So I just started the download for the Windows 8 Developer Preview... I'm curios about seeing this as a side-boot on tablets like the XOOM, since Microsoft is wanting to get this running on every kind of processor.. Has anyone seen when M$ thinks they'll have this built for Tegra2 or ARM systems?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

color me stupid, but the 3.6GB footprint would make it impossible for the Xoom, even with a compatible processor... right?


----------



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

i'm sure that there would be some use for the 32gb internal storage... i'm just hoping that there's some way this could work. maybe the internal storage could be completely partitioned for win8 and the regular android sectors could be left alone, then we can use an actual sd card for the user storage (exactly how android was made anyways.).


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah... make sense. I was half awake and sort of UI. lol. Can't wait for the possibilities!!!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

Not to change the subject, but has anyone tried it on a PC? It was interesting, but I can't install because I currently use my PC for school, and need to be sure Microsoft Office is functioning normally.


----------



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm working it right now. Been dealing with an issue for a while cause my iso download was corrupt, and I didn't take the time to check the SHA-1 hash... I'll have it installed in an hour if this download works right, so I'll get back to you.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

I installed it on a Touch screen Hp... it's alright. def a dev preview. very bare bones. the keyborad is nice...


----------



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll make a little video review of the desktop (not touch screen) version soon. I have a feeling it won't be too exciting though, but they made daul boot for a reason..


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"phishfi said:


> I'll make a little video review of the desktop (not touch screen) version soon. I have a feeling it won't be too exciting though, but they made daul boot for a reason..


Cheers, I was looking at downloading it yesterday but decided not too as I need my computer as it is. But I really wanna see what it looks like


----------



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

That's just a vid I made to show the system off a bit.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

On my desktop win8 has been smooth. Few bugs but it is a dev preview. Quick boot and great new UI tho


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Do any of you guys feel like you're limited with what you can do? I know its a preview and all, but I'd really like to resize the widgets exactly the way i'd like... also would like to have a traditional start menu on the desktop mode... I'm using it on a touchscreen and have really liked some of the features involved with that... idk, just feels like my computers balls have been chopped off.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"ro6666lt said:


> just feels like my computers balls have been chopped off.


It's Microsoft what do you expect


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

AndyFox2011 said:


> It's Microsoft what do you expect


Ive been waiting for someone to say something like that since this thread started lol.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"x13thangelx said:


> Ive been waiting for someone to say something like that since this thread started lol.


Lol, someone had to say it! Could be worse I suppose, dare I say it Apple Macs *hides in the corner in shame*


----------



## tperricone (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not too impressed with it. Wouldn't find my wireless adapter drivers....so it's pretty much useless for me right now. I setup a dual boot with Win7 and after a few reboots Win8 had to be prepared. Nice work MS!


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

tperricone said:


> ...Wouldn't find my wireless adapter drivers...


What's ur system?


----------



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

"tperricone said:


> I'm not too impressed with it. Wouldn't find my wireless adapter drivers....so it's pretty much useless for me right now. I setup a dual boot with Win7 and after a few reboots Win8 had to be prepared. Nice work MS!


Have you tried installing the windows 7 driver. My printer driver for win7 worked with 8.

After running it a while, I've noticed an issue where my computer gives me a blue screen with a sad face and then instantly restarts... can't find the problem yet!


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

I installed it this morning, really good so far!


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

For anyone interested, at some point this week I'm gonna do a screen recording of windows 8 and put it on YouTube. It is mainly for my friends who love their computers but some of you guys might be interested


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

phishfi said:


> Have you tried installing the windows 7 driver. My printer driver for win7 worked with 8.
> 
> After running it a while, I've noticed an issue where my computer gives me a blue screen with a sad face and then instantly restarts... can't find the problem yet!


I know it may be a little late, but does it leave minidumps like Windows 7 and XP? The location is %systemroot%\minidumps


----------



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll have to check tomorrow morning


----------

